# Alice in Chains-Black Gives Way To Blue



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Now being a big AIC fan I am always looking out for news ect but this is there new album and I have to say I really like it:thumb:I full of quality songs,great guitar,drums.bass and good singing too.Its not quite the same without Layne RIP but its a really good effort IMO.Here it is http://www.we7.com/#/album/Black-Gives-Way-To-Blue!albumId=391165


----------

